# the menu is rat



## mr fudd (Jan 3, 2004)

is ok to feed rats to rbp and tern?


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

its really messy fur gets every where and you run the risk of the rat biting your fish they can leave nasty gashes and rats are normaly too big to feed to rpb unless there are alot of them and they are a fare size imo.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Ok, but not necessary.

EDIT: Oops


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

It's easy for them to slice and dice through the pinky because they are still basically cartlidge; however, can the p's bite through bones?


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Why not find something else to feed him??? Mice n rats are for snakes n stuff, No need to make your water all Rank and disgusting full of rat Guts...


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

It depends on how large the p's are. If they are up to 6 inches then rats are OK but if they are 8-12 inches you should feed them cats.


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

They can eat the bones and everything. Anyone ever shave a rat to feed. I know some1 who did this but I dont think I ever would. My LPS sells hairless rats for $15


----------



## Red Bellied Bad Ass (May 25, 2003)

It is OK to feed a live rat to your fish but make sure you have enough fish and they are hungry enough to eat the whole thing, otherwise you have a mess of leftovers to clean up. The fish will eat the rat furr and all, but the hair will not digest and will end up clogging your filter when it passes through the other end. Best to shave the rat first or buy the hairless kind.


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

Buy the hairless kind and do a video for us !!


----------



## water boy (Jan 15, 2004)

andymel said:


> It depends on how large the p's are. If they are up to 6 inches then rats are OK but if they are 8-12 inches you should feed them cats.:laugh:


 Exaclly. and if they get bigger than 12'' you can feed them medium sized dogs...
LOL


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

i think its ok but make sure you got powerfull filtration and alot of p's i would say 6-10 6-8 inch red's would do the job also if your goin to do it make sure you fast em for 2 days before, this way theyl kill it fast and it will be as humane as possible. also get a hairless rat, i might feed my 11 reds a rat in a year or so when there big enough


----------



## Koops2121 (Nov 24, 2003)

Blackdude said:


> Buy the hairless kind and do a video for us !!


 Totally! You can be the next master mind behind the rat killing video! It was kind of gross, but captivating all the same!


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

what p's do you own? how big are they ? what is your filter setup? yah dude you definetly gotta do it but be sure to have a webcam or didig vam with video on the action


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

start off with mice first to get them acclimated with this type of food. i know it sounds funny considering that i have fed them mice before, but i would feel bad if it took long and the rat suffered. if they are used to that kind of food then they will probably demolish it in a second or two (takes mine usually 15 seconds for the mouse to be completely gone). as the others have said it can crap up your water and that's why mine don't get mice anymore, but damn they really do enjoy it.

Joe


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

water boy said:


> andymel said:
> 
> 
> > It depends on how large the p's are. If they are up to 6 inches then rats are OK but if they are 8-12 inches you should feed them cats.:laugh:
> ...


 good way to get ride of that stupid dog that barks all night long and not leave any evidence


----------



## greebo (Aug 19, 2003)

Red Bellied Bad Ass said:


> Best to shave the rat first










EEuuughh stick it in a big tub of immac or somthing


----------



## crownfire (Nov 25, 2003)

Dude get this event on video please! I want to see this badly. I've been thinking of feeding a pinke to my 5" elong. I want to see the aftermath before i do it though.


----------



## KILLERLEXUS (Feb 3, 2003)

i feed rat pups and mice to my arrowanna...he loves it. he would grab the mouse and go deep and drown the critter before he swallows it whole.so simple and no mess. but with the pirahna,you will have to do a water change after you feed them a furry critter, its like if u ripped open a pillow in a room.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

still no video?


----------

